
40 Vintage Computer Ads - ftclausen
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/vintage-tech-ads/
======
DrScump
Yikes.

That fourth photo, featuring the Seagate ST-4096 80MB full-height 5.25" drive?

 _I bought one of that exact model._

I could afford it only because my sister worked at Seagate at the time, and
she had no use for her one-drive-per-year-at-cost employee perk.

God, I'm old.

